

ASK HN: Why does the Outback app on my IPhone need access to my photos? - idanman

I downloaded the Outback app and if I go to Settings-&gt;Privacy-&gt;Photos I see the Outback app and looks like by default its turned on. Seems like a security threat to me.
======
zimpenfish
I don't believe iPhone apps can have default-yes access to photos. There's
always a prompt, isn't there?

~~~
atom-morgan
Yes, I think so.

------
runjake
Access in iOS is never on by default. You have to approve each app
individually.

You can go in and turn that access off by launching Settings, and tapping
through Privacy->Photos and finding the Outback app and switching it to off.

While you're there, you may want to review other privacy settings for other
apps.

------
brudgers
The Outback app is designed free. Free as in in hog pens and slop troughs.

